

The Unbreakable Laura Hillenbrand - ilamont
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/21/magazine/the-unbreakable-laura-hillenbrand.html

======
xefer
She had written an account of the onset of her illness in The New Yorker back
in 2003. [1] Full text. [2]

I had never heard of her before but found it one of the stranger, more
haunting pieces I'd read. If you enjoy OPs piece you may also like this other
one written by Hillenbrand herself.

[1] [http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2003/07/07/a-sudden-
illnes...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2003/07/07/a-sudden-illness)

[2]
[http://cfsresearchcenter.org/index.php?option=com_k2&view=it...](http://cfsresearchcenter.org/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=79:a-sudden-
illness-how-my-life-changed-by-laura-hillenbrand&Itemid=435)

------
grandalf
Can someone give me a very short summary of whether or not to read this
article? 30 seconds of skimming and I'm still clueless.

~~~
protomyth
Its worth reading. It talks about her writing style and history given her
chronic fatigue. It also does a nice job of bringing in other voices to give
short passages about aspects of her writing process and how she influenced
others. It is more bittersweet than a "success" story and is written by a book
author.

